# stateland campfire wood permit



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

i had this come up over deer season while hunting in the U.P. a buddy and i were cutting a downed tree for firewood for our wall tent woodstove when we were approached by a CO. he mainly was checking guns but in our conversation he mentioned that we would need a fuelwood permit available for $20 from any local DNR post. does anyone know the specifics about campfire wood? he let us off with a warning but told us to look into it for next year.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

This link and the links that are posted in this Q & A should help you out..

http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/M...iZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMj1_YW55fiZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

On my fuel wood permit from last summer it said on the hand out with it that a permit was not needed for camp fire wood immedialy used at a camp site.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Spartan88 said:


> On my fuel wood permit from last summer it said on the hand out with it that a permit was not needed for camp fire wood immedialy used at a camp site.


 that was my understanding also, It could be that the chainsaw makes a difference. Or maybe that it was a stove instead of campfire.


----------



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

thanks the link was perfect. i guess i'll have to carry a copy just in case this happens again.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

So were you camping in a campground or out on state land? I think that's going to be the difference. What I read in that link seemed to apply to campgrounds.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

swampbuck said:


> It could be that the chainsaw makes a difference.


From the link: "If you have a permit using a chainsaw is permissible." 

Thus no permit, no use chain saw... Its a camp, use an axe...


----------



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

we were in the state forest following dispersed camping regs with the camp registration card. we were using a chainsaw to cut up some tops left by logging operations. we were not in the vacinity of camp but were a few miles away. its not easy finding good wood in late fall because most of the good stuff has already been cleaned out by the locals. we don't need a ton but i'll bet we burn close to a face cord in the 10 days we were there.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Cutting a face chord for 'camp wood' (I would think) will place you in that 'gray area' and at the discretion of the C.O. that checks you. A permit is cheaper than a fine and if it were me I'd just get one. Just my .02


----------

